
Shell invests in Nashville solar firm, but it’s no less an oil company - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/01/shell-invests-in-nashville-solar-firm-but-its-no-less-an-oil-company/
======
Simulacra
I could be wrong but I don't think shell has billed itself exclusively as an
oil company since the 90s

